
Swipe right for science: Papr app is ‘Tinder for preprints’ - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nature.com/news/swipe-right-for-science-papr-app-is-tinder-for-preprints-1.22163
======
lbeziaud
The idea seems interesting but I can't try it, Papr [0] uses Google to
login...

[0]
[https://jhubiostatistics.shinyapps.io/papr](https://jhubiostatistics.shinyapps.io/papr)

